# Laparoscopic assisted drainage of intra-abdominal abscess w/creation of omental patch



## rhaney1033 (Aug 29, 2017)

What laparoscopic code is comparable to cpt 49020? Is it unlisted 49329? Some say 49322 but the surgeon says that is not even close to the amount of work he did. Also, what code for laparoscopic creation of omental patch? Thanks for your help!!


----------

